# Will Adding A Subwoofer Void My Warranty?



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey all, I was hoping someone could clear this u for me. I'm being told yes it will void my warranty by the dealer and no it won't by the shop that will be doing the work.

Thanks in advance


----------



## liquidzoo (Jan 30, 2018)

Did the dealer specify _how_ it would void the warranty?

It's highly unlikely that it would void the entire warranty, but you should probably read all of the fine print on it just to be sure.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

bigjoebh said:


> Hey all, I was hoping someone could clear this u for me. I'm being told yes it will void my warranty by the dealer and no it won't by the shop that will be doing the work.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If the shop eff'd up the wiring and caused a problem within the car, then yes, it will void the warranty per Magnuson-Moss Act.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sure, only on anything that it causes a problem with. (stereo? wiring? interior/trim shaken loose?). The phrase "void the warranty" sure gets thrown around a lot. It should really read "void portions of the warranty".


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Is this a real question?

:laugh:


----------



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

golfzex said:


> Is this a real question?
> 
> :laugh:


Unfortunately yes, I'm being told by the dealer that it will void the coverage of anything electronic. 

Thanks for the replays.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The dealer said you could void it by installing "_a_" subwoofer, huh?

Well install two then, you'll be fine 



It really boils down to the install though


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but what about installing the Fender subwoofer? I've seen them on ebay sub-woofers out of Passata, and have been tempted on buying one. Is the wiring harness hiding, or would one also need to get the harness?

Anyone with a Premium with the Fender system care to send detailed pictures of the plug\harness of the sub-woofer?


----------



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

Zerek said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but what about installing the Fender subwoofer? I've seen them on ebay sub-woofers out of Passata, and have been tempted on buying one. Is the wiring harness hiding, or would one also need to get the harness?
> 
> Anyone with a Premium with the Fender system care to send detailed pictures of the plug\harness of the sub-woofer?


I would be willing to do that as well. I had the fender in my gti and loved it for the most part


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

bigjoebh said:


> I would be willing to do that as well. I had the fender in my gti and loved it for the most part


I have not heard the Fender Sub, but it cant be worse than the lack of low frequencies. I was told by my sales guy that the Passat's fender sub fits, but I have not seen\heard of anyone retrofitting it. The main thing would be the wiring harness. It would be grate if it is there.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Zerek said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but what about installing the Fender subwoofer? I've seen them on ebay sub-woofers out of Passata, and have been tempted on buying one. Is the wiring harness hiding, or would one also need to get the harness?
> 
> Anyone with a Premium with the Fender system care to send detailed pictures of the plug\harness of the sub-woofer?


That would be a no go (it's not there). VW only provides the wiring for the options in the car, never extra.

You'd need the amp & the full wiring harness to go along with it too, and it'd be a pain to route it all. That's assuming it'd even be long enough (from a Passat) or work too, btw.
Plus you're left with a giant sub box (from the Passat)....where would you put it?
Not worth it

And even if you found one from a wrecked Atlas that had it, it'd be the same scenario. You'd need the amp, full wire harness & the sub box and to route it all...but the sub box would fit properly in the back


----------



## jRODinthehole (Apr 28, 2021)

So I have a mk7 Jetta and I have 1 year left on my warrenty. I have a Dual 12" Subs, amp and all the wiring just starring at me. Should I just take the risk of installing the set up anyways? The only electrical issue I had with the vehicle so far was my starter relay grounding out due to extreme heat here in the summer (Florida). I have been very reluctant on modding the car out bc of said warranty but the child in me cannot wait to do beautiful things to this girl.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

This is the best answer to read because it is mine.

Impossible to answer your question without more information. 

First off, what do you mean "warranty"? There are probably hundreds of different ones covering your car. Will it affect your tire warranty? Obviously not. It will also not affect your "electrical" warranty. For example, should your windshield wiper motor fail, it will have no affect. It gets gray when we get to anything associated with your install. Legally, VW has to show the thing you did CAUSED the failure. Now what they are able to logically show within the law is NOT always correct and legal.

There are many ways you can do this without voiding anything. Before we can answer, we would need to know SPECIFICALLY how you will install this and what parts will be used. Keep in mind no matter how well you execute everything, should you have some kind of failure related to your infotainment system, there is a chance the dealer or VW will point to your modifications as cause for a denial. Again, doesn't mean they are legally correct, but there is the chance. It does happen. You can always remove it all, or at least most of it should there be some kind of warranty claim and you would be totally OK.

We need to know specifically, how and where will you draw power. How and where you will draw the audio signal. How and where you will secure the sub in place, and how and where you will route all cables. The less the amount of disassembly, the better the likelihood of voiding anything. Doesn't mean you can't disassemble, but it is just more likely you wont permanently damage something in the process. Getting power, routing it, getting the audio signal, and routing it are the key elements.

Don't just trust that Best Buy Geek Squad will do it right. You should know how it was all done and where all the components are. You should also never CUT anything. I would also avoid wire taps. There are harnesses out there to do everything plug and play.

EDIT: DO NOT assume that because there are components in a different trim Atlas that you can just add them and you are OK. Totally not the case at all, even if you do it properly. Not saying it won't work, but your question revolved around warranty.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

jRODinthehole said:


> So I have a mk7 Jetta and I have 1 year left on my warrenty. I have a Dual 12" Subs, amp and all the wiring just starring at me. Should I just take the risk of installing the set up anyways? The only electrical issue I had with the vehicle so far was my starter relay grounding out due to extreme heat here in the summer (Florida). I have been very reluctant on modding the car out bc of said warranty but the child in me cannot wait to do beautiful things to this girl.


BTW, just noticed this is about a Jetta. This is an Atlas forum, but my response is the same.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

2.5 years since install. Did it myself.

Rockville RockGhost Active Powered 8" Spare Tire Subwoofer


----------



## jRODinthehole (Apr 28, 2021)

speed51133! said:


> This is the best answer to read because it is mine.
> 
> Impossible to answer your question without more information.
> 
> ...


There is no way in hell I would let anyone do it other than myself. As for the power tap I would most likely run it stright from the battery to a switch then continue running the power to the amp itself. The amp and the subs will be mounted in the trunk. I am not too sure on the audio signal, not familiar with the cheap head unit they put in these cars nowadays (may have to replace that aswell). Besides the point I would be able to run everything in a way they would not be able to see the wiring at all unless they started ripping up my interior for some stupid ass reason. My apologies aswell for not being in the right forum this was the only forum I believe that had anything pretaining subs and warranty policies. Thanks alot Speed51133! you answered alot of my quetions!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

jRODinthehole said:


> There is no way in hell I would let anyone do it other than myself. As for the power tap I would most likely run it stright from the battery to a switch then continue running the power to the amp itself. The amp and the subs will be mounted in the trunk. I am not too sure on the audio signal, not familiar with the cheap head unit they put in these cars nowadays (may have to replace that aswell). Besides the point I would be able to run everything in a way they would not be able to see the wiring at all unless they started ripping up my interior for some stupid ass reason. My apologies aswell for not being in the right forum this was the only forum I believe that had anything pretaining subs and warranty policies. Thanks alot Speed51133! you answered alot of my quetions!


This looks like it fits. I would confirm though. Metra Online It just plugs into the stereo harness without any cutting. This handles the audio signal and the amp power switch. I would run RCAs from the stereo, through dash, and in the door sill trim all the way to trunk. I would run power with a fuse within inches of the + from the battery, through an existing grommet somewhere by the steering column in the engine compartment, through the dash, through the door sill, into the trunk. I ground it within 1-2 feet of the amp to a pre-existing bolt, like a seatbelt bolt. Use quality crimp connections. SOLID copper wire (not plated).

The speaker wire from amp to sub should be short, like 2 or 3 feet.

edit, that harness is out of stock everywhere


----------



## 2wheelgnr (Mar 23, 2021)

arkitect06 said:


> 2.5 years since install. Did it myself.
> 
> Rockville RockGhost Active Powered 8" Spare Tire Subwoofer


With those Spare tire units It looks like you have to take out the spare tire to make room?! is that correct or just fits over the spare time and takes up the inner room of the wheel??

Nice looking and sure it adds to the bottom End....!!!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I have some threads you should read:








Plug and play amplifier (NOT Match)


https://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_PNPAMP_VW16.html Just got off the phone with Enfig. They told me it should work fine with the Atlas as they have confirmed it works with the Tiguan. The kit has all the harnesses for a plug and play addition of...




www.vwvortex.com




Start at post 28 for this one: Spare tire subwoofer by Cerwin-Vega...


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

2wheelgnr said:


> With those Spare tire units It looks like you have to take out the spare tire to make room?! is that correct or just fits over the spare time and takes up the inner room of the wheel??
> 
> Nice looking and sure it adds to the bottom End....!!!


Spare is still in there and it does add just enough punch to the current system.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

arkitect06 said:


> Spare is still in there and it does add just enough punch to the current system.


I had a custom box made for my sub. It is like the cerwin vega one, but built to maximize the space. Since it doesn't have an amp in it, I get better sound. I also stuffed it with the poly fluffy stuff. 

There is plenty of room to NOT remove the tire.


----------

